# Super Blue….



## Highbeam2 (Jan 25, 2012)

Hey all..
It's been a while since I posted up a project of my own. But I've been hard at work with Rebuilding parts of Far Rockaway after Hurricane Sandy, Retirement, other peoples cars, new job, and moving, etc…
But my son talked me into putting up my most recent. Well not exactly recent but close enough…

I started in August with this…






































Mid Sept ended up with this…



























Tho it is running and driving it still is a work in progress…
And by that I mean…










Yes I know, "Not another Supercharged VR6 Cabrio… You're wasting your time." But I have a Turbocharged VR6 Cabrio. And I am just looking to have some fun, not to mention I do have 2 sons. I you remember from the last build…

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5540702-Caught-on-Camera


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Keep the build coming along bro. :thumbup:


----------



## vw-only (Feb 13, 2010)

Good luck with your build.
Interested to buy another MigFab sri?


----------



## Yareka (Mar 5, 2002)

Watching progress :thumbup:


----------



## Highbeam2 (Jan 25, 2012)

vw-only said:


> Good luck with your build.
> Interested to buy another MigFab sri?


Not for this Build. Well not yet at least...


----------



## Highbeam2 (Jan 25, 2012)

Sorry Been busy… Found an issue. And then Holiday slowed the delivery process…










Crank is fine and no engine noise..

So I spent the day @ the track help a friend out, get motivated and network..


----------



## Highbeam2 (Jan 25, 2012)

When I got it home immediate tear down…


----------



## Highbeam2 (Jan 25, 2012)

Did a lot of grinding, vacuuming and painting..


----------



## Highbeam2 (Jan 25, 2012)

Now typical tear down, removal, and cleaning…
































































Then I Bought a Jetta for the Swap from cL. Man this car was rusted through and through and claimed to have "performance" goodies…



















This is what he called a short shifter.








Tho it is short..

Vs. My short shifter..


----------



## Highbeam2 (Jan 25, 2012)

After removing A LOT of stuff, then comes the install…


----------



## mike minnillo (Sep 23, 2007)

Highbeam2 said:


>


What seats are those? I'm pretty sure I need a pair.


----------



## Highbeam2 (Jan 25, 2012)

just a random seat search on eBay mk3 GTi Vr6.


----------



## Highbeam2 (Jan 25, 2012)

Interior work…



















Picked up my rear seats.













































Fabbed up my own seat brackets


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

So wait...you're not in NY anymore?


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

^ Extended vacation down south.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Lucky bish  .I plan on moving to Fl. one day. Soon i hope


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

MORE pics SIR......

I have vr6 cabby awaiting inspection then turbo is going in.


----------



## Highbeam2 (Jan 25, 2012)

Nevaeh_Speed said:


> MORE pics SIR......
> 
> I have vr6 cabby awaiting inspection then turbo is going in.


Yes Sir… New Developments going on here, Sorry for the delay.

Pic of yours?


----------



## Highbeam2 (Jan 25, 2012)

Dreadz.. Hurricane Sandy kinda did it in for me




























Fellow Texer



























The first test drive night…


----------



## Highbeam2 (Jan 25, 2012)

Some Music was added..










Some admiring photos…


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Some Music was added..












I remember this. :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Highbeam2 (Jan 25, 2012)

After Driving it around for a month I decided to do some maintenance 






















































































































Kent 264


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

As requested. I will make a build thread one day. I won't thread jack you.

from this











to this


----------



## Highbeam2 (Jan 25, 2012)

^^^ What color is the respray? It looks good!! :thumbup:


----------



## Highbeam2 (Jan 25, 2012)

Wow. I forgot about this.. Well I do have more pics to post


----------



## Highbeam2 (Jan 25, 2012)

I forgot how to post pictures on here...


----------

